# Drugs



## Penis Drager (Apr 12, 2021)

I'll start with the two obvious ones that basically everyone's done:

Pot: makes me parnaoid, socially awkward, and lazy - not a fan.
Alcohol makes me happy. People describe me as a "funny drunk." It puts me below baseline anxiety and people generally like me better when I'm drunk than sober. - needless to say: my drug of choise
Other drugs I've fooled around with:

LSD is a great drug. A lot of fun can be had with it. But it's defintely not something I would want to do on a regular basis. I used to do it weekly but now that I have a job there's a million other thing's I'd rather do with my time off.
Mushrooms are definitely more fun than LSD, so long as I can go out and do something at least. If I'm cooped up at home it fucking sucks, Unlike LSD where I can enjoy myself regardless. But even a little stroll around the neighborhood is amazing while on shrooms. It's definitely not a sedentary drug.
Salvia is a bit like a Tim Burton film, for lack of a better description. It's "scary" but in a whimsical way. I like that it has a short time range but the high itself is is something you have to be prepared for.
nbome's are almost all visual and not very mind altering. I did the shit while going to college and remembered all of the lectures I was given while being entertained by watching the ceiling and the floor try to merge together. They're a bit anxiety inducing though so not my cup of tea these days. Though I will say I could crank out last minute homework on the shit like it's nothing and get high marks. Homework was like 90% of what I did while on the shit.
Meth is a useful drug, but not a fun one. I did it for a time when I had a work schedule that required I work a late shift followed by a morning shift. It makes me apathetic to basically anything. "I need to do [thing]? K I'll get it done. I don't have any tasks at hand? I'll read a book or something." I'd probably still do it pragmatically but I had an unfortunate overdose and so I swore off the shit.
Cocaine is basically all the good parts of meth amplified and none of the bad. I'm focused but can still enjoy myself. I feel "at peace" when I'm on it so no anxiety. It would be my drug of choice if it weren't so expensive.
Anyone else wanna pitch in?


----------



## Large (Apr 12, 2021)

Nutmeg gang


----------



## DiscoRodeo (Apr 12, 2021)

Penis Drager said:


> Meth is a useful drug, but not a fun one. I did it for a time when I had a work schedule that required I work a late shift followed by a morning shift. It makes me apathetic to basically anything. "I need to do [thing]? K I'll get it done. I don't have any tasks at hand? I'll read a book or something." I'd probably still do it pragmatically but I had an unfortunate overdose and so I swore off the shit.


As soon as anyone says they have done meth, I pretty much just write them off entirely and stop caring. Fuck meth.

Ive dealt with enough people who have had meth psychosis, and every fucking time I find out that someone has done meth, its never just a little, and it always turns into them turning out to be psychotics that would put most troons here to shame. Instant write off and red flag.


----------



## Penis Drager (Apr 12, 2021)

DiscoRodeo said:


> As soon as anyone says they have done meth, I pretty much just write them off entirely and stop caring. Fuck meth.


Stop being autistic and try it once. The "tweaker effect" is from chronic, long-term use. It's kinda like caffeine on steroids with a lot of apathy mixed in if you're not a retard who gets spun on the shit.


----------



## DiscoRodeo (Apr 12, 2021)

Penis Drager said:


> Stop being autistic and try it once.


No, unironically kys if you're telling someone to do meth.


----------



## Penis Drager (Apr 12, 2021)

DiscoRodeo said:


> No, unironically kys if you're telling someone to do meth.


I'm just saying, bro: at reasonable dosage/exposure, it's not that bad of a drug. It is highly addictive and that's what makes it so damn dangerous. But I think if you actually tried it, you wouldn't have such a harsh opinion on it.
BTW, the people you "found out have done meth" are typically the retards. The first time I did meth I quickly found out that like half the people I know do/did the shit and most of them were perfectly well adjusted.
As with all things in this life: just don't be a retard about it.


----------



## DiscoRodeo (Apr 12, 2021)

Penis Drager said:


> I'm just saying, bro: at reasonable dosage/exposure, it's not that bad of a drug. It is highly addictive and that's what makes it so damn dangerous. But I think if you actually tried it, you wouldn't have such a harsh opinion on it.
> BTW, the people you "found out have done meth" are typically the retards. The first time I did meth I quickly found out that like half the people I know do/did the shit and most of them were perfectly well adjusted.
> As with all things in the life: just don't be a retard about it.


No.

Other drugs I have more leniancy. Ive had friends overdose on heroin. Is it a bad drug? Aye, but I won't automatically write someone off for doing it, theres things you can do to help them, Ive known people to get off it, etc. You can be functional on it, though its always risky and there could always be fentanyl on it.

Ive known coke addicts and functional cokeheads. Ive got a problem with the drug, but its not a write off.

Know what meth is to me? Its like when people hear about some high school friend trooning out and how, after seeing shtf multiple times, over multiple years, it just becomes a total red flag and a write off at the start.  "Oh, I'm just going to wear a dress and act like a little femboy faggot" and people writing that off is pretty much the same way I view "I'm just going to smoke a little meth". I can't ever tolerate methheads or anyone saying "casual meth use, don't blow it till you try it, the people who can't handle it are just the addicts". Ive seen too many people get ruined by that drug too many times to have patience for it.

Dealing with meth psychosis and seeing how that destroys a person, even after they get off it- theres a special place in hell for people who rock meth.

Kill yourself.


----------



## WolfeTone (Apr 12, 2021)

Meth makes your PP smol, protect yur PP


----------



## Slur Slurry (Apr 12, 2021)

Meth is definitely not one of those "just try it once,bro!" drugs. It can go from it's just one night to you've been up a week, dangerously paranoid and seeing shit quick.


----------



## Pustus (Apr 12, 2021)

I have seen first hand people turn into rabid schizoids because of meth. There are some drugs that you just should never touch at all and those who peddle it should be put up against a wall.


----------



## Dwight Frye (Apr 12, 2021)

The only people that do meth are niggers and white trash hillbillies. Enjoy having Nick Bate teeth from it


----------



## Ultima Ratio Regum (Apr 12, 2021)




----------



## Angry Shoes (Apr 12, 2021)

I've seen powerleveling before on this site but damn this is next level.


----------



## Lil' Hog (Apr 12, 2021)

Drugs are bad, mmkay?


----------



## Bad Gateway (Apr 12, 2021)

I drug my penis through your mom and she seemed to enjoy it


----------



## Vingle (Apr 12, 2021)

Only alcohol and GHB here.

The GHB made me seasick, found out later you aren't supposed to mix it with alcohol. Opsie!
It didn't want me to try more and alcohol is more to numb down my senses in situations where I would hate to not be drunk. Which is rarely, especially under the rona.


----------



## Skint (Apr 12, 2021)

Just stop trying to supplement the lack of happiness in your life with shit like this. I'm speaking from experience when saying, that it fucks it up even more long-term.


----------



## Lord of the Large Pants (Apr 12, 2021)

You know the old saying. Liquor before beer... don't do meth.


----------



## Slappy McGherkin (Apr 12, 2021)

Not proud of the fact and no power level, but I've done damn near everything. However, we're talking back in the 70's and the shit-ass Pennsylvania town I grew up in just outside Philly. Drugs were everywhere and nearly everyone did them. Upon seeing a few friends OD on heroin and realizing I was on the same track to death, I joined the Navy to get away from that shit and never really looked back nor wanted to feel that kind of addiction again in my life. Oh, I've backslid a microscopic bit here and there over the years, but it was always in the moment, never became a way of life again. 

There's only one drug that I look back fondly at during that period of my life, but most today have never done it - Quaaludes. The shitty-ass town mentioned was literally 3 miles from the Rorer plant that made them and you could buy a bag of a hundred for $10. The town was flooded with them; we basically started the Quaalude epidemic back then. They were quite dangerous if you ate multiples (you'd usually just pass out), but they were the original pantydropper. Eat one with your girlfriend and all inhibitions disappeared, as well as your clothes. They made sex an incredible experience. But, they were a product of that era and I haven't seen one since those days; they were outlawed long ago. 

These days, no illegal drugs for me. I enjoy a vodka in the evening (which one could argue is a drug) and/or an occasional puff or two of my homegrown (also legal here) if the arthritis in my knees is bothering me. 

Looking back at it all, I'm glad I made it out alive and in good overall health at my age. If my present self could go back in time to visit my younger self, I'd kick my own ass for being so fucking stupid back in those days.


----------



## TFT-A9 (Apr 12, 2021)

I abide by the holy trinity of socially accepted drugs - nicotine, caffeine and alcohol.


----------



## Dyn (Apr 12, 2021)

DiscoRodeo said:


> No.
> 
> Other drugs I have more leniancy. Ive had friends overdose on heroin. Is it a bad drug? Aye, but I won't automatically write someone off for doing it, theres things you can do to help them, Ive known people to get off it, etc. You can be functional on it, though its always risky and there could always be fentanyl on it.
> 
> ...


Calm down, meth is fun and basically harmless if you're responsible with it.


----------



## Dyn (Apr 12, 2021)

Slappy McGherkin said:


> There's only one drug that I look back fondly at during that period of my life, but most today have never done it - Quaaludes. The shitty-ass town mentioned was literally 3 miles from the Rorer plant that made them and you could buy a bag of a hundred for $10. The town was flooded with them; we basically started the Quaalude epidemic back then. They were quite dangerous if you ate multiples (you'd usually just pass out), but they were the original pantydropper. Eat one with your girlfriend and all inhibitions disappeared, as well as your clothes. They made sex an incredible experience. But, they were a product of that era and I haven't seen one since those days; they were outlawed long ago.


You can still get it if you know where to look, there are a ton of cookhouses still churning the stuff out.


----------



## Carlos Weston Chantor (Apr 12, 2021)

I used to do a lot of drugs in my late teens / early 20s era, tons of different psychedelics and stimulants mostly. I now don't do drugs and haven't for years. 

When I got autistic about nutrition and biochemistry I realized that weed is unironically one of the worst drugs considering long term effects.

I also think high quality cocaine and meth is benign, and can benefit White Men if done responsibly



Spoiler: this is what happened the last time meth became really popular among white people


----------



## Slappy McGherkin (Apr 12, 2021)

Dyn said:


> You can still get it if you know where to look, there are a ton of cookhouses still churning the stuff out.


Thanks, but no thanks. I don't know how it would mix with Viagra!


----------



## Pope of Degeneracy (Apr 12, 2021)

Penis Drager said:


> Stop being autistic and try it once. The "tweaker effect" is from chronic, long-term use. It's kinda like caffeine on steroids with a lot of apathy mixed in if you're not a retard who gets spun on the shit.


So, I'm pretty degenerate when it comes to drug use. I've done plenty of stims in my life, but methamphetamine is the one that I won't touch, because as fun as being amped up on it sounds, I don't like the whole "psychosis" side effect, plus it's something like 10 times more addicting than cocaine (which is awesome in itself so long as you only do it once in a while in a social setting).

Most people that decide to try drugs unfortunately don't have the due diligence to research what they're putting into their bodies, which is sad considering there's Erowid, which is one of the oldest and most informative drug databases on the internet. I do not encourage or try to persuade anyone into getting into drugs because of people's failure to learn about what exactly the drugs will do to them once consumed. -IF- you ARE inclined to do them however, Erowid is a great source and an effective harm reduction measure.


----------



## Dyn (Apr 12, 2021)

Pope of Degeneracy said:


> So, I'm pretty degenerate when it comes to drug use. I've done plenty of stims in my life, but methamphetamine is the one that I won't touch, because as fun as being amped up on it sounds, I don't like the whole "psychosis" side effect, plus it's something like 10 times more addicting than cocaine (which is awesome in itself so long as you only do it once in a while in a social setting).


Meth psychosis is just sleep deprivation. If you don't stay up tweaking for five days it won't happen.


----------



## Realistic (Apr 12, 2021)

weed is my drug of choice.


----------



## Dyn (Apr 12, 2021)

NoFreePasses said:


> weed is my drug of choice.


Being a faggot is something you're born with, not a choice.


----------



## Gravityqueen4life (Apr 12, 2021)

drugs are for niggers.


----------



## Carcinogenesis (Apr 12, 2021)

This is what drug misuse looks like. Who the fuck walks around outside while high on magic mushrooms and unironically thinks methamphetamine is safe when "taken properly"?


----------



## Chi-com Soldier (Apr 12, 2021)

My shoulder hurt and I took some Acetaminophen about an hour ago. Pretty good stuff.


----------



## DiscoRodeo (Apr 12, 2021)

Dyn said:


> Calm down, meth is fun and basically harmless if you're responsible with it.






No.


----------



## Penis Drager (Apr 12, 2021)

Carcinogenesis said:


> Who the fuck walks around outside while high on magic mushrooms


You can fight me on that one. Outside is the only right way to shroom.


----------



## draggs (Apr 12, 2021)

Penis Drager said:


> You can fight me on that one. Outside is the only right way to shroom.


Ecstasy inside, acid and shrooms outside


----------



## Jonah Hill poster (Apr 12, 2021)

At the risk of sounding like a virtue signaler, I think after the recent passing of DMX, it’d be probably wise to just stick to drinking water and just going to the park to do some exercise.


----------



## The Real Me (Apr 12, 2021)

My brother handed me a Danky Milk when I last saw him, which I think is just the best name.


----------



## Not Really Here (Apr 12, 2021)

Prospective employer in my 20's-"So, do you have child support payments to make?"
Me in my 20's-"No."
Prospective employer in my 20's-"You have to give me something, do you have a drug habit?"
*thinking face*
Me in my 20's- "I smoke half an ounce of mid grade weed a month."
Prospective employer in my 20's-"Thank god, you're hired, the only people who show up to work are people with child support or a drug habit."


----------



## No Exit (Apr 12, 2021)

I used to do Flinstones vitamins as a kid, but then moved on to pixie sticks. From there I was introduced to rock candy and after nearly dying a few times I was admitted to rehab. I would love to say I've been clean ever since but sometimes I just have to have that Fun Dip.


----------



## KingGeedorah (Apr 12, 2021)

Used to fuck around with with research chems when my buddy could get them.

2c-e and 2c-i were a lot of fun, though it makes you feel cracked the fuck out after the trip.

Acid and Boomers are nice. DMT is alright. 

All in all, drugs are cool.


----------



## Kabuki Actor (Apr 12, 2021)

Not Really Here said:


> Prospective employer in my 20's-"So, do you have child support payments to make?"
> Me in my 20's-"No."
> Prospective employer in my 20's-"You have to give me something, do you have a drug habit?"
> *thinking face*
> ...


What ghetto shithole was this?


----------



## Not Really Here (Apr 12, 2021)

Kabuki Actor said:


> What ghetto shithole was this?


After that job I was and am now qualified to take a state test for a journeyman's electrician's license.


----------



## Penis Drager (Apr 12, 2021)

KingGeedorah said:


> Used to fuck around with with research chems when my buddy could get them.
> 
> 2c-e and 2c-i were a lot of fun, though it makes you feel cracked the fuck out after the trip.
> 
> ...


I don't think I ever tried the 2c series. The 25 series (25i, b, and d as far as I recall) are fun though.


----------



## Slappy McGherkin (Apr 12, 2021)

Penis Drager said:


> I don't think I ever tried the 2c series. The 25 series (25i, b, and d as far as I recall) are fun though.


Y'all have to mansplain dat shit to me. All I knew was mescaline, strawberry fields, orange sunshine,4 way paper acid and window pane (crystal). 

Have a couple funny tripping stories maybe I'll share when I'm in front of keyboard.


----------



## Penis Drager (Apr 12, 2021)

Slappy McGherkin said:


> Y'all have to mansplain dat shit to me. All I knew was mescaline, strawberry fields, orange sunshine,4 way paper acid and window pane (crystal).
> 
> Have a couple funny tripping stories maybe I'll share when I'm in front of keyboard.


If you've ever heard the term "synthetic acid" (what a dumb name but whatever), they're typically talking about some form of "research chemical." Nbome's have been kinda the default for the past decade. If you're interested in the chemistry aspect, they fall in a class known as "substituted phenethylamines" but so do a whole fuckton of other drugs.

Back in the good old days, you could get 25i for less than 50 cents a tab on silk road.


----------



## Slappy McGherkin (Apr 12, 2021)

Penis Drager said:


> If you've ever heard the term "synthetic acid" (what a dumb name but whatever),


Acid has always been a made in the lab synthetic as far as I know. But, I'm old and really don't keep up with drug culture these days, other than mescaline, shrooms, and peyote -- all naturals. 

They call me "Mellow Yellow... ya dat's right!"


----------



## Penis Drager (Apr 12, 2021)

Slappy McGherkin said:


> Acid has always been a made in the lab synthetic as far as I know. But, I'm old and really don't keep up with drug culture these days, other than mescaline, shrooms, and peyote -- all naturals.
> 
> They call me "Mellow Yellow... ya dat's right!"


LSD is a synthetic chemical, yes. Hence why people calling research chemicals "synthetic acid" are retarded. But that was a term I heard often in the past.

btw, mescaline is the active chemical in peyote so you're being a tad redundant. But that's just me being autistic


----------



## Chi-com Soldier (Apr 12, 2021)

Not Really Here said:


> After that job I was and am now qualified to take a state test for a journeyman's electrician's license.


Do it and you can afford the good weed.


----------



## Carcinogenesis (Apr 13, 2021)

Slappy McGherkin said:


> Acid has always been a made in the lab synthetic as far as I know. But, I'm old and really don't keep up with drug culture these days, other than mescaline, shrooms, and peyote -- all naturals.
> 
> They call me "Mellow Yellow... ya dat's right!"


People try cooking up new drugs to sneak around laws. Every country that regulates drugs has some big fuck-off list trying to list every possible chemical that that gets you high The authorities can mess you up if you have any drugs that are on the list, unless you cook up some new drug that wasn't on said big fuck-off list. That's essentially what designer drugs are, drugs that have similar effects to illegal drugs but aren't classified as illegal yet. I assume that is what synthetic LSD is, just another designer drug.


----------



## Penis Drager (Apr 13, 2021)

Carcinogenesis said:


> People try cooking up new drugs to sneak around laws. Every country that regulates drugs has some big fuck-off list trying to list every possible chemical that that gets you high The authorities can mess you up if you have any drugs that are on the list, unless you cook up some new drug that wasn't on said big fuck-off list. That's essentially what designer drugs are, drugs that have similar effects to illegal drugs but aren't classified as illegal yet. I assume that is what synthetic LSD is, just another designer drug.


Pretty much this. Though the US also has the Federal Analog Act which criminalize the sale and distribution of compounds that are analogs of already banned substances for human consumption. This is why all the "spice" shit you used to see in smoke shops everywhere had to be marked "not for human consumption." This also applies to any drug in the nbome category, the 2c series, and "bath salts."


----------



## Miss Misery (Apr 13, 2021)

Slappy McGherkin said:


> Y'all have to mansplain dat shit to me. All I knew was mescaline, strawberry fields, orange sunshine,4 way paper acid and window pane (crystal).
> 
> Have a couple funny tripping stories maybe I'll share when I'm in front of keyboard.


Look into Alexander Shulgin and his books TIHKAL and PIHKAL. He was a chemist who synthesized most of the 2C drugs.

And if I could get my hands on some 2C-B I'd take that shit in an instant. I wish I had more of an aptitude for chemistry, but biology is more my thing.

Edit: And if reading isn't your thing, watch Hamilton's Pharmacoepia, the first two seasons are on Hulu and the third is mirrored on YT.


----------



## L50LasPak (Apr 13, 2021)

Penis Drager said:


> Stop being autistic and try it once. The "tweaker effect" is from chronic, long-term use. It's kinda like caffeine on steroids with a lot of apathy mixed in if you're not a retard who gets spun on the shit.





DiscoRodeo said:


> Other drugs I have more leniancy. Ive had friends overdose on heroin. Is it a bad drug? Aye, but I won't automatically write someone off for doing it, theres things you can do to help them,


I'm late to the party on this one but this kind of debate never ceases to confound me. I have no idea how someone can have a lienient attitude towards meth or heroin at all, but I'm even more confused when someone is leinient towards one and not the other. Every meth junkie I've ever met has been a write-off. Every heroin junkie I've ever met has also been a write-off. They must sell really shit meth and heroin where you guys live if it doesn't get people hooked and destroy their lives completely like it does up here.

Every fucking junkie around here does both too. Not all the time, they usually favor one or the other, but they'll freely use their non-favored drug at will. Once you get to the point where you're sticking a needle in your arm, the specifics of what you're shooting up don't really matter anymore. I guess I'm happy for you guys if your junkies have standards, but I draw the line at anything done intravenously.

And yeah I know before anyone gets up my ass about it that you can take heroin pills or shove it up your ass or smoke meth or whatever non-needle method you've heard of, but nobody I've ever heard of actually fucking stops there.


----------



## Penis Drager (Apr 13, 2021)

L50LasPak said:


> I'm late to the party on this one but this kind of debate never ceases to confound me. I have no idea how someone can have a lienient attitude towards meth or heroin at all, but I'm even more confused when someone is leinient towards one and not the other. Every meth junkie I've ever met has been a write-off. Every heroin junkie I've ever met has also been a write-off. They must sell really shit meth and heroin where you guys live if it doesn't get people hooked and destroy their lives completely like it does up here.
> 
> Every fucking junkie around here does both too. Not all the time, they usually favor one or the other, but they'll freely use their non-favored drug at will. Once you get to the point where you're sticking a needle in your arm, the specifics of what you're shooting up don't really matter anymore. I guess I'm happy for you guys if your junkies have standards, but I draw the line at anything done intravenously.
> 
> And yeah I know before anyone gets up my ass about it that you can take heroin pills or shove it up your ass or smoke meth or whatever non-needle method you've heard of, but nobody I've ever heard of actually fucking stops there.


I've actually never injected anything. One guy I know who has injected meth told me he has to do it on the toilet because the first thing that happens when he shoots the shit is he cums right then and there. I don't know how true/typical that is, but it's a story he's told me on multiple occasions and I've never inquired about the issue with others.

I'll be taking those TMI stickers now.


----------



## naaaaiiiiillllll!!! (Apr 13, 2021)

Clueless grandma gives a funny/perfect gift


----------



## DJ Grelle (Apr 13, 2021)

Drugs are for losers
I don't mean this in a "00's school PSA" kind of way.
If you use drugs you're a sad little figure who can't cope with life. 
"Oh but I was just experimenting" for what? To see if you like the feeling and want to become a user? *Loser*. To see how it feels? That knowledge literally does not matter for the rest of your life.
"Oh but I only use in social setting" fucking loser hanging out with other losers.
"I need it to perform mentally/physically" you're a loser who isn't up to the task. 
"I use it for spiritual purposes" no you don't, there is not a single intact spiritual, initiatory tradition left that uses drugs. Left hand path in this age is a sign you're a retarded loser.

Even e-thots know it.


----------



## Smaug's Smokey Hole (Apr 13, 2021)

Vaccines causes autism, doing drugs cures autism. When you see what appears to be perfectly normal actors, musicians and celebrities say that they have autism please ask yourself "have these people ever done drugs?". The answer is yes and it cured them. Doing drugs is cool and autism is lame, coke burns the lame away. Meth is the one exception, it will only empower your  autism. Tweaking is just another word for stimming.


----------



## Dyn (Apr 13, 2021)

DJ Grelle said:


> Drugs are for losers
> I don't mean this in a "00's school PSA" kind of way.
> If you use drugs you're a sad little figure who can't cope with life.
> "Oh but I was just experimenting" for what? To see if you like the feeling and want to become a user? *Loser*. To see how it feels? That knowledge literally does not matter for the rest of your life.
> ...


"You guys are all losers", he says, on the autistic cyberbullying website that he frequents, hammering the point home with a carefully curated twitter screencap from his favourite e-thot.


----------



## The Wizard (Apr 13, 2021)

Just started sipping on a 355ml dose of roasted and brewed arabica beans. Already feeling a bit of the come-up, but I should peak pretty soon.
Send good vibes my way, friends!  #positiveenergy #feedyourmind


----------



## Miss Misery (Apr 13, 2021)

I just took my morning dose of Adderall because yes, there is a deficiency in my genetics.

Thanks for the ADHD, mom and dad!!


----------



## Odnovo (Apr 13, 2021)

Once you hit 30 or so, drugs should become a "been there, done that" sort of thing.


----------



## Yinci (Apr 13, 2021)

As a Autist I am analyzing my experience with alcohol. intense shit no idea how people tolerate the vomiting and headaches tho. Russians must live in pain.


----------



## mitzi (Apr 13, 2021)

I one time did a synthetic hhallucinogenic named 2CB. I felt nothing as all my friends were spacing out. I decided to just play some shitty Xbox game pass game, Donut County I think? And everyone was flabbergasted I could still see anything on the screen as I'd taken the same amount as everyone else.

Turns out anti-depressants cancel out some hallucinogenic drugs completely.

Cocaine was pretty good, can't be fucked to do it again as the effect, to me, isn't really worth all the horrible suffering and slavery behind it. It's fucking whack and usually cut with speed. Enjoy grinding down your teeth until they're soft.

Used to smoke a lot of weed back in the day, when I was around 18 or so. It's legal here, which I kind of disagree with cause I'd never have become a piece of shit stoner if it wasn't so easy to get.


----------



## mitzi (Apr 13, 2021)

DiscoRodeo said:


> View attachment 2081482
> 
> No.




That’s a guy getting his teeth shaved down for veneers. Nice try though.


----------



## Kabuki Actor (Apr 13, 2021)

Yinci said:


> Russians must live in pain.


A statement which has never been news.


----------



## LinkinParkxNaruto[AMV] (Apr 13, 2021)

First time i tried weed i didn't feel anything, second time, i didn't feel anything either. Third time was at a different place with someone else's stash , i was sorta confident i had some weird immunity to it so i hit it *hard*, but turns out i wasn't immune, this time it kicked in and my first high was brutal. The next 4 hours felt like a week, a single music video that lasted like 3 minutes seemed to take an hour at least. I was totally out and felt like my arms weighted tons but it was a very safe space with people i trusted so it was ok, no panic or anything. I slept so good and next day i felt very good, it was a weird trippy ride.

For a time i did weed very regularly but i never felt anything like that day after. I found weed to make me stupid and dellusional even though it was fun to watch movies and just doing routine stuff after a couple tokes but after a while i felt like an idiot, i regretted a lot of interactions i had on weed because i embarassed myself so it wasn't worth it. I didn't suffer in my work or anything like that but it is a drug that turns you into a pedantic redditor who thinks he is being super smart and deep but you just seem like an stupid asshole to anybody else.

 I also started getting paranoias and disassociation after a while, even though i wasn't an overly intense user, i only did small doses at a time, it also turns you into a consoomer, you want to eat every shitty food that comes your path, watch every shitty cartoon and buy every trinket you see, it makes you  gullible impulsive and that's as far as my regular self as possible so i nope out completely, haven't done anything in years. 

So overall, when it comes to weed, maybe just once of a few times, the experience was worth it but then don't even bother, is only downhill from there. 

I don't do any drugs regularly, sometimes i smoke cigarretes but not routinely, the only booze i really like is rum, which i also don't drink on a regular basis. Only drug i am truly hooked on is cofee and the interwebz.


----------



## LatinasAreTheFuture (Apr 13, 2021)

DJ Grelle said:


> Drugs are for losers
> I don't mean this in a "00's school PSA" kind of way.
> If you use drugs you're a sad little figure who can't cope with life.
> "Oh but I was just experimenting" for what? To see if you like the feeling and want to become a user? *Loser*. To see how it feels? That knowledge literally does not matter for the rest of your life.
> ...


I like getting high


----------



## Gravityqueen4life (Apr 14, 2021)

classic.


----------



## Unicorn Succubus ESQUIRE (Apr 14, 2021)

NoFreePasses said:


> weed is my drug of choice.


Mary Jane has also been my go to d.o.c. for as long as I can recall. But I dont even have the pleasure of being able to remember as much in my past as a senile goldfish that also suffers from occasional acute onset amnesia often triggered by severe anxiety due to prolonged exposure to uncomfortable situations and/or conditions not mandatory during treatment such as participation in a game of Russian roulette or the like.  but not a good reason to cancel your weekly  scheduled bank robberies because of anxiety. Pulse never did anything but slow down b4, during, and when it was over. I just cant remember which bank is next to hand my withdrawals to me. Maybe I can check out all banks to see if I'm wanted for theft charges against me or know if I could have been an amnesia sufferer at the time of my planed burglary being I have no money, ever, at all! Allegedly.🌬


----------



## A Gay Retard (Apr 14, 2021)

•LSD: Visual as fuck and I usually saw fractals animating on surfaces.
•Psilocybin: I've gotten queasy before but never puked. Less visual.
•Heroin, smoked: eh, sedating but I wasn't in love with it edit: don't do heroin it's an awful life and death and you'll probably die within 10 years of starting. two of my friends did.
•Cocaine: You will get laid. Don't mix it with alcohol, it's awful for your heart. Cocaine is bad for brown people and is the cause of the cartel violence you see.
•Kratom: don't do that shit. If you have to, get the powder and a blender bottle. Much quicker uptake. Fuck capsules.
•MDMA: I spent most of the time hugging a subwoofer. Drank like a maniac and didn't feel drunk. Threw up bile as I laid on the floor of the shower the next morning.
•Cannabis: multiple times daily. Helps quiet OCD.
•Benzos: my one true love. I try to stay away.


----------



## Miss Misery (Apr 14, 2021)

A Gay Retard said:


> •Kratom: don't do that shit.


Why not?


----------



## Monika H. (Apr 14, 2021)

I've smoked pot only once when I was 15, didn't like it.
From then on when my friends smoked weed I only smoked harmless tobacco.


----------



## A Gay Retard (Apr 14, 2021)

Let's Find Out! said:


> Why not?


It's just a woozy, shitty opiate high that isn't the no-strings attached party it claims to be. Profound anxiety rebound effect if you use long enough. Large doses fuck up your blood pressure. Exacerbates tinnitus. You know the sensation of snagging a hangnail on a fuzzy fleece jacket? Kratom is that jacket.
That being said it's good for getting through a kick


----------



## Miss Misery (Apr 14, 2021)

A Gay Retard said:


> Exacerbates tinnitus.


Huh, I did not know that. I only use kratom very occasionally but I've got tinnitus to the point that I cannot ever have complete silence because if there isn't other noise happening all I can hear is that fucking REEEEEEEEEEE (yes, I deliberately chose that onomatopoeia).


----------



## A Gay Retard (Apr 14, 2021)

Let's Find Out! said:


> I've got tinnitus to the point that I cannot ever have complete silence because if there isn't other noise happening all I can hear is that fucking REEEEEEEEEEE (yes, I deliberately chose that onomatopoeia).


You and me both, bud.


----------



## Unicorn Succubus ESQUIRE (Apr 16, 2021)

Unicorn Succubus ESQUIRE said:


> Mary Jane has also been my go to d.o.c. for as long as I can recall. But I dont even have the pleasure of being able to remember as much in my past as a senile goldfish that also suffers from occasional acute onset amnesia often triggered by severe anxiety due to prolonged exposure to uncomfortable situations and/or conditions not mandatory during treatment such as participation in a game of Russian roulette or the like.  but not a good reason to cancel your weekly  scheduled bank robberies because of anxiety. Pulse never did anything but slow down b4, during, and when it was over. I just cant remember which bank is next to hand my withdrawals to me. Maybe I can check out all banks to see if I'm wanted for theft charges against me or know if I could have been an amnesia sufferer at the time of my planed burglary being I have no money, ever, at all! Allegedly.🌬


Okie Dokie I Say to all


----------



## Michael_Jordan_Peterson (Apr 16, 2021)

I do shrooms every once in a while. Lay in bed and just close my eyes. I usually only get closed eye visuals even on doses above 5g. But the closed eye stuff is great. It usuallt feels as if some entities are guiding and protecting me during the trip. 

Its usually fairly spiritual and the next day or even week has a strong afterglow. The afterglow always makes me feel very positive. Doing chores, cleaning, reading, going for walks, studying, just generally getting my shit together and doing the things i should be doing and feeling very poaitive/calm which is abnormal for me. Would recommend.

Mdma feels great when youre on it but the comedown is absolutely horrible. It feels like losing the best relationship ever and knowing it wont come back. Like everything that had a positive tint is now negative. Your house starts to seem grimy and ugly, you realize how much you have to do, etc.
Would not recommend.

Did coke nothing too amazing imo. Fun for like 10-15 minutes no real comedown and doesnt seem to have too many horrible affects but i havent done much. Other than it being kind of expensive for how much you get.


----------



## Jimmy Hopkins (Apr 23, 2021)

Benzos: Generally boring, little to no euphoria. Always black out before having fun. 2/10
Amphetamines: Amps like Ritalin aren’t much fun they feel really awkward. However, adderal and dextroamphetamine are gifts from god, only problem is they keep you up at night(normally beating off for extended time periods.) 8/10
Opiates: The greatest and worst drugs ever. Been addicted to fent for about a year now. Literally the greatest feeling ever being able to nod off in bliss. STAY AWAY. 10/10
Cocaine: Probably my favorite stimulant. Feels great until you come down. By far the most euphoric stimulant I’ve tried. Truly a special substance. 8.5/10
Mushrooms: Doses above 5 grams get extremely intense. Only drug that’s scared me so bad, I legit went and told my mom I was tripping balls. Very visually intense. 6/10
LSD: overrated in my opinion, never got great visuals from acid. Just makes me feel goofy. 4/10
MDMA: My favorite stimulant. Extremely euphoric, very fun to do with friends. 9/10
Kratom: Used to think it was a decent opiate alternative. Now I have a high tolerance and can’t even feel kratom. 5/10
Salvia: Freaky shit my guy. By weight, salvia is the strongest drug on the planet, stronger then DMT. Visuals are extremely intense and swear to god it felt like I was being thrown into a blender physically. 1/10
DMT: Very colorful visuals. Circus related visuals normally. 7/10
GHB: way better then alcohol. Very similar to alcohol but no hangover and more euphoric. 8/10
Ambien: very strange drug. Feels like a mixture of LSD and alcohol. 6/10
Kanna: very stimulating and uncomfortable. 5/10
Nitrous: doesn’t last long enough. Feels interesting, only thing to compare it to is a tiny dose of salvia with no visuals. 7.5/10
Weed: I do dabs multiple times a day. Gotta love weed. 10/10
DXM: absolute garbage. Makes you feel like you have a fever while hallucinating. 0/10
DPH: freaky shit. Similar to DXM but makes you more psychotic and paranoid. Also the visuals are hard to distinguish from reality. 0/10
Datura: Pretty similar to DPH but even more evil and dark. -10/10
Somas: felt like a mix of benzos and opiates. 7/10
I know there’s a good few more substances I’ve tried but can’t remember.


----------



## TFT-A9 (May 23, 2021)

Ronnie Rocket said:


> Huh, I did not know that. I only use kratom very occasionally but I've got tinnitus to the point that I cannot ever have complete silence because if there isn't other noise happening all I can hear is that fucking REEEEEEEEEEE (yes, I deliberately chose that onomatopoeia).


I mean, it's a pretty accurate description of tinnitus.


----------



## RW 1995 (Jun 14, 2021)

I've done alcohol, weed, coke, molly, ecstasy, salvia, shrooms, and LSD

like: alcohol, lsd, ecstasy, molly, shrooms. they're all very chill

don't like the others cause; weed makes me anxious and coke is just too hard for me. and salvia is pretty fucked up lol


----------



## OvercookedBacon (Jun 14, 2021)

Sometimes I'll have a bit of weed since it helps with my anxiety. Other than that, I'll drink alcohol maybe once a year tops. My drug tolerance is amazingly low for some reason, it would only take one Xanax to knock me on my ass.


----------



## VIPPER? (Jun 14, 2021)

Alcohol isn't really in drug territory but I'll list it anyway since I binge drink pretty bad. It always makes me really salty but for some reason I crave that feeling, espcially once I'm already tipsy. I'm a very bitter drunk but I think getting drunk and bitter helps me vent a bit instead of being quietly frustrated all the time.

I tried weed for the first time since college a few months ago, and took a liking to it I never had before. Haven't smoked much, but it's a much more pleasant time than I remembered.

I've thought of trying mushrooms since a couple of people I know have said microdosing on it is a good mood elevator and helps with creativity and motivation.


----------



## Carcinology (Jun 15, 2021)

Might be obvious from my user name and avatar but I like cocaine.


----------



## Dyn (Jun 16, 2021)

SnowStraw said:


> Might be obvious from my user name and avatar but I like cocaine.


Are you in highschool or something? Do real drugs you fag.


----------



## Monkey Shoulder (Jun 16, 2021)

*Alcohol *- My drug of choice, but mostly because it's legal and easy.

*Weed/hash* - used to love it, then got really paranoid and anxious when smoking, so I stopped like 10 years ago. 
Been smoking a little again during the spring and no anxiety. Might pick it up again instead of booze.
*
Amphetamine/ritalin/those drugs *- not a fan

*Coke *- More of a fan, but I can't stand coke heads when I'm not doing it myself.

*MDMA *- Love it. Every time I do it I want to do it again ASAP.

*Ketamine - See above. 

Shrooms *- Only done shrooms a couple of times, and not very high doses, but it's been great every time.  Like MDMA and Ket I immediately want to do more the next day

I've also done a ton of various pills but can't remember the names, or what I felt really. Usually taken when drunk.


----------



## draggs (Jun 16, 2021)

Weed/hash

The old mainstay. Good shit. Miss me on that dabs and oil shit I'll stick with buds and bubble hash

Booze

Only if I'm doing blow, sure both at the same time creates some incredibly toxic metabolite in your body but the high is so good

Cocaine

Yay funtime numbies I cant feel muh faaaaaaace

LSD

Yay funtime I will go through the hall of windows and into the presence of Gaaaaawd 

MDMA

Love youuuuuuu

Xanny

A good idea to have for the comedown when doing LSD, MDMA, coke etc.

Meth

Uh... no? Never tried no thanks

Amphetamines (ritalin and shit)

Nah

Shrooms

The walls are breathin wheeeeee

Opium oil

Dip a cig in it and chillax. Goes well with LSD/shrooms

Other opiates (pills, morphine, dilaudid, heroin, fent etc)

No thanks shit makes me feel hot and dirty and not in the good way 

Nicotine

It dont do shit but give me high blood pressure and maybe cancer someday but I sure do need it! 

Ketamine

I like being able to move when I'm high. It's okay I guess

Research chemicals

Yeah some are good most are meh

Salvia

Boring

DMT

Machine elves are weird


----------



## discount valium (Jun 16, 2021)

VIPPER? said:


> Alcohol isn't really in drug territory but I'll list it anyway since I binge drink pretty bad. It always makes me really salty but for some reason I crave that feeling, espcially once I'm already tipsy. I'm a very bitter drunk but I think getting drunk and bitter helps me vent a bit instead of being quietly frustrated all the time.


Same @ literally of this.

I basically drink booze and smoke a bit of cannabis.

Used to smoke cigs & often reminisce when I smell someone partaking.

Prescribed  Adderall for ~6 years so my brain works, before that happened I did enjoy me sum cocaine.

I ketamine but haven’t partook in several years.


----------



## Sexual Chocolate (Jun 16, 2021)

Don't do drugs, fools


----------



## verygayFrogs (Jun 16, 2021)

Penis Drager said:


> Pot: makes me parnaoid, socially awkward, and lazy - not a fan.
> Alcohol makes me happy. People describe me as a "funny drunk." It puts me below baseline anxiety and people generally like me better when I'm drunk than sober. - needless to say: my drug of choice


Am I the only once who hasn’t done those? Also fixed your spelling


----------



## Justanotherguy (Jun 16, 2021)

Enjoyed weed, coke, meth, lsd, shrooms. 

I'm going to go ahead and jump on with everyone else, don't do meth. It does turn from a night to three days quickly and there's really no upside. If you want a productive stimulant ask your doctor for Adderall.


----------



## Dyn (Jun 17, 2021)

Justanotherguy said:


> I'm going to go ahead and jump on with everyone else, don't do meth.


Bullshit meth is fun and everyone should do it.


----------



## CivilianOfTheFandomWars (Jun 17, 2021)

Dyn said:


> Bullshit meth is fun and everyone should do it.


Though you were into gas?


----------



## Dyn (Jun 17, 2021)

CivilianOfTheFandomWars said:


> Though you were into gas?


That's because you're a racist.


----------



## CivilianOfTheFandomWars (Jun 17, 2021)

Dyn said:


> That's because you're a racist.


I am, but are you into gas?


----------



## Dyn (Jun 17, 2021)

CivilianOfTheFandomWars said:


> I am, but are you into gas?


I was raised white, I do spraypaint instead of petrol like a respectable white man.


----------



## CivilianOfTheFandomWars (Jun 17, 2021)

Dyn said:


> I was raised white, I do spraypaint instead of petrol like a respectable white man.


Ah, nice
An old-school chromer


----------



## Dyn (Jun 17, 2021)

CivilianOfTheFandomWars said:


> Ah, nice
> An old-school chromer


Chrome, bag port, bupe and tina. The discriminating white man's Saturday night cocktail.


----------



## Justanotherguy (Jun 17, 2021)

Dyn said:


> Chrome, bag port, bupe and tina. The discriminating white man's Saturday night cocktail.


what is bupe and bag port?


----------



## Dyn (Jun 17, 2021)

Justanotherguy said:


> what is bupe and bag port?


A good time.


----------



## Jaded Optimist (Jun 17, 2021)

Shiny and chromed


----------



## TiggerNits (Jun 17, 2021)

Motrin is alright I guess. Not as nice to intake as caffeine and doesn't loosen you up like booze, but it makes my knee stop hurting sometimes and Ive never gotten sloppy on that shit so it checks out


----------



## potatofarms (Oct 16, 2021)

2ct7 and 2ci were interesting. meth is ok if you are not an idiot. just binge a few days of sex orgy and stop when dick finally falls off. come down on ketamine. smack is pretty boring to do. other people doing cocaine are more boring. lsd is fun but draining. mushrooms are a good all round buzz with no bad effects. still not found or had the gear to synth foxy or bromo dragonfly and they seem a couple most interesting from pihkal.


----------



## totallyrandomusername (Oct 16, 2021)

If you want great relaxation, nothing beats benzos (well, except Fentanyl, but that's a little dangerous in comparison). Follow the maximum dosing guidelines you can find online, do not mix with alcohol, muscle relaxers, opiates, or barbiturates unless you enjoy tempting fate, with fate being death.

If you want something that is like a great opiate high, but lasts longer, and doesn't involve opiates, you can combine low doses of a moderate strength/long acting benzo with a moderate duration/moderate strength barbiturate. *I highly recommend against this*. Doing it just wrong is a guaranteed way to die. Also do not mix with alcohol or opiates, since you will absolutely die without a doubt. But, if you know what you are doing, it can really make a bad week at work seem like its on a different mental continent from where you are vacationing for at least 4-8 hours (depending on exactly what you use).

If you want to absolutely become a junkie, try Fentanyl.

Fentanyl is literally the best high I have ever experienced, and it is absolutely terrifying. I have it in my medical record not to use it unless absolutely necessary. Any other opiate, and I have been exposed to a few over the years, in the context of legal, therapeutic medical use, and while I find they take pain away, none of them are anything I'd be interested in taking on a regular basis. I was on hardcore, high dose opiates during recovery from a nearly life-ending car accident, for about 8 months. Stopped cold turkey, and felt absolutely no impulse to take any more. Fentanyl is a different story for some reason. I'd shoot my family and my best friend point blank in the face for a hit after being exposed to it just once. The best way I can describe it is feeling like you are weightless, your entire body wrapped in the softest warm fur, with the same sensation inside your head. No thoughts, no sensations, just pure, durable bliss. If someone told me heaven was like that for eternity, I'd willing give up my life right on the spot. It is ridiculously seductive, so much so, I'd describe it as pure evil. It was how I think of something being biblically demonic. Like it was somehow a living, breathing entity, trying to take my soul. After it wore off, the need for more was essentially primal. I didn't just want it, I desired it, like a lover's touch after a long separation. I would have told any lie, beared false witness against anyone, etc... just for another dose. That's why I told them in a moment of clarity not to give me another dose, regardless of what I said, unless they were certain I was literally losing my mind to the absolute limits of pain and they were certain nothing else would work and the only choices were Fentanyl or a medically induced coma.

I hope I never have to take it again, for any reason. In a weak moment, I can see it consuming a man whole if he was not vigilant.

As far as legal drugs, If I get drunk, I'm a huge downer. It's no fun for me or anyone else.

As far as illicit drugs, I can't tell you anything. The only things I know are prescription pharmaceuticals that were prescribed to me (yes, I know very boring and vanilla).


----------



## cwcville (Oct 16, 2021)

i sniff paint thinner AMA


----------



## potatofarms (Oct 16, 2021)

Jesus H Christ said:


> If you want great relaxation, nothing beats benzos (well, except Fentanyl, but that's a little dangerous in comparison). Follow the maximum dosing guidelines you can find online, do not mix with alcohol, muscle relaxers, opiates, or barbiturates unless you enjoy tempting fate, with fate being death.
> 
> If you want something that is like a great opiate high, but lasts longer, and doesn't involve opiates, you can combine low doses of a moderate strength/long acting benzo with a moderate duration/moderate strength barbiturate. *I highly recommend against this*. Doing it just wrong is a guaranteed way to die. Also do not mix with alcohol or opiates, since you will absolutely die without a doubt. But, if you know what you are doing, it can really make a bad week at work seem like its on a different mental continent from where you are vacationing for at least 4-8 hours (depending on exactly what you use).
> 
> ...


i did fent quite a few times but as a first course before milk of amnesia and the cutting table. in those days of terrible pain those few moments of pleasure were amazing. the last operation i had (a year in hospital on max strength drip of diamorphine) the anesthetist had to give me 4 full shots of fent. hes giving me the first and saying count backwards from ten, but im not going to show weakness. second shot and im really feeling it but i put on my best 'yes officer? what seems to be the problem?' face and count backwards. then another, and hes getting nervous. i lasted about 3 seconds after the 4th shot and slept. woke up with a chunk of leg missing and a heap of pain. pity fent has a half life so short.


----------



## Mepsi Pax (Oct 16, 2021)

Fent is just really strong. High end #4 heroin is better, more comprehensive in terms of receptor activity, in practical reality it is the king, the only objection someone could have to it is if they get really bad histamine reactions. Oxymorphone and Hydromorphone get honorable mention, Oxy for receptor modulation that really brings out the euphoria, and Hydro for having just about the best, although brief, "rush" used intravenously. There are synthetics that aren't produced normally, well-synthed "Krokodil" being one, that are supposed to be comparable to the best stuff like dope, morphones, and fent.

Benzos tend to grab people susceptible to GABA agonists, as you develop habituation from occasional use you are able to take larger and larger doses without getting groggy or falling asleep, and it's possible to feel pretty fucking good for a long time off them. If you reach the point where your receptors are downregulated enough that you can take 15-20mg of alprazolam or 250-300mg of diazepam without passing out, you will be in wonderland (and possibly in severe traumatic accidents). Regular, consistent use however causes snap tolerance and makes the things virtually useless (also risks withdrawal syndrome). It takes a long time for tolerance to clear when using high doses. Liver tests might not look so good after taking half a gram of diazepam.

MDPV is (more like was) probably one of the craziest stims, the euphoria and dopaminergic effect of good coke, add in a little clean meth, without any paranoia and it lasts for. fucking. ever. Because of duration it's very similar to meth for psychosis potential, and I would argue that MDPV fueled sleep deprivation leads to a more agitated and insane victim, just with less shadow people.


----------



## MemoriesOfMemphis (Oct 19, 2021)

Cannabis? Love. Smoke daily. Probably a filthy addict. "I can quit anytime" yea sure lol. 

Cocaine? Really not for me. Tried a couple times, not what I'd consider an enjoyable experience. 

Heroin? Fuck off, I'm not Shat My Prejeans. 

LSD? Synthetic CIA shit. The pewdiepie of psychedelics. Mildly entertaining. No actual substance. 

Psilocybin? My g. Everyone has different experiences so it may or may not be for you. Definitely not an "abuseable" drug. Love it nonetheless. 

DMT? 

Ḩ̭̳̘̃ͅo̴̰̬̲̿ͪl̪̉̅ͯ͞ͅy̸͈͍̝͖͈̼ͬͭͯ̾f̧̼̥͇͂ͅư͈̟̒͗ͯ̎c̵̱̰̫̺͔̲̫̯ͫ̌̎k̴̲̖̳̃ͅṃ̼̤̹̫͔ͫͩ̍ͪ̀c̶̞̱̺̣ͦͣ̉ͅk͔̖̹͓͖̖̻̊̓͒͒͜e̫̭̹͔̠̽ͤ͞n̛͎̞̺̖̈́n̲͙ͤͬͣ̊̀a̶͕̥̱͉̜͙̿̓w̵̥̟̟̓̂́a͔̯̎́s̖̻̤̳͐̃ͥ̃́r͍̰͇̯̻͗ͥ́ì̺̥̘̖̪̘̰̽́̌͟ḡ̡̹̘̿h̫̯̯̅͞ẗ̰̖̹̬̹͙ͬ͒͒͝


Ketamine? Ket is for horses you dumb motherfuckers. 

Datura? Haven't tried but would like to in small amounts at some point. Can actually offer a good trip at small doses and if you respect the spirit native to the plant. 

MDMA/Pingers? Just synthetic love. I know people who swear by it though. Possibly useful in the treatment of depression however I suspect it's just more chemical fuckery. 

Never been one to bang random pills or snort unidentified powder like some scruffy yutes I used to know though. Erowid is your friend when it comes to responsible and safe drug use. Harm reduction and supervision always!


----------



## Spamton (Oct 19, 2021)

I've been curious about LSD for awhile but idk if it's worth looking into just "trying it once", if that's even possible without risk of addiction. 
Anyways the only drugs i've done were... potentially nicotine in the form of a vape without knowing (i was told it was nicotine free), and sometimes i drink if that counts as a drug.
apparently caffeine is a drug so you can consider me hooked on that unfortunately.


----------



## Pocket Dragoon (Oct 19, 2021)

I just learned from groups that kratom has become highly popular amongst alcoholic veterans and/or opiate addicts; a lot of them are switching to it first and then going clean.

Evidently the stuff was banned, unbanned, then banned again but only in some states.  And from what I understand, it doesn't show on normal employment/probation urinalysis drug panels (probably changed by now, so don't risk it).  Though I'm not keen about people driving/working while on it, anything that'll help them quit booze & dope is worth looking into.


----------



## A Grey Cat (Oct 19, 2021)

cbd/thc8 aka marijuanna lite. Stuff doesn't get you baked as much as the real stuff but it is what they sell in states still in the process of legalizing the real stuff, relives anxiety, helps me sleep, though i could do without the thirst/hunger it brings.


----------



## Sharkbait (Oct 19, 2021)

I tried pot to sleep better but it actually made me sleep worse, so I quit it. Sticking to alcohol and nicotine now. Had a bit of a past with cocaine but I got over it and will never go back there.


----------



## Caesare (Dec 12, 2021)

Spamton said:


> I've been curious about LSD for awhile but idk if it's worth looking into just "trying it once", if that's even possible without risk of addiction.
> Anyways the only drugs i've done were... potentially nicotine in the form of a vape without knowing (i was told it was nicotine free), and sometimes i drink if that counts as a drug.
> apparently caffeine is a drug so you can consider me hooked on that unfortunately.


LSD is best done with other drugs, like painpills, meth, and crack if no meth is available.  Don't believe those people who say do it alone, double up and triple up on everything.



DiscoRodeo said:


> View attachment 2081482
> 
> No.


Meth doesn't do that to your teeth. Being an asshole who doesn't follow basic hygiene practices or go to the dentist for 30 years does that to your teeth. The meth = bad teeth comparison is false, used by law enforcement to demonize it. It just so happens that people who let their lives goto complete shit over their chronic drug abuse also happen to be the same crowd who isn't fond of oral hygiene.


----------



## Liber Pater (Dec 12, 2021)

Vingle said:


> Only alcohol and GHB here.
> 
> The GHB made me seasick, found out later you aren't supposed to mix it with alcohol. Opsie!
> It didn't want me to try more and alcohol is more to numb down my senses in situations where I would hate to not be drunk. Which is rarely, especially under the rona.


Does anyone other than homosexuals use GHB anymore?





totallyrandomusername said:


> Doing it just wrong is a guaranteed way to die.


Or right, depending on your intentions. Barbiturates plus benzos maybe with a glass of vodka is a classic suicide cocktail. Pentobarb alone is still the most favored drug for assisted suicide and one of the most favored for animal euthanasia AFAIK, but getting ahold of it in the Anglosphere is a bit more challenging than it used to be. You have to either know a vetrinarian, buy it off of a darknet market, or take a trip to Mexico.
Barbiturates in general are getting harder to get, as they have been pretty much completely replaced by benzos and other drugs for most therapeutic uses.


----------



## Dyn (Dec 12, 2021)

Mepsi Pax said:


> There are synthetics that aren't produced normally, well-synthed "Krokodil" being one, that are supposed to be comparable to the best stuff like dope, morphones, and fent.


Does it even count as a synthetic if it's bumped out of codeine?


----------



## Dyn (Dec 12, 2021)

Caesare said:


> Meth doesn't do that to your teeth. Being an asshole who doesn't follow basic hygiene practices or go to the dentist for 30 years does that to your teeth. The meth = bad teeth comparison is false, used by law enforcement to demonize it. It just so happens that people who let their lives goto complete shit over their chronic drug abuse also happen to be the same crowd who isn't fond of oral hygiene.


I think smoking it does contribute, but if you're out of high school and still smoking you're an idiot to begin with.


----------



## Caesare (Dec 12, 2021)

Dyn said:


> I think smoking it does contribute, but if you're out of high school and still smoking you're an idiot to begin with.


Even that hasn't been proven to deteriorate teeth, but yeah.


----------



## Shidoen (Dec 12, 2021)

The worst I've done is smoke a cigar on my 18th birthday, didn't care for it too much.


----------



## DoomsdayElite (Dec 12, 2021)

Weed, LSD, mushrooms. I've gotten drunk but I never took to alcohol like some people do. I'll never fuck around with meth, and definitely not heroin-I've watched too many people go to utter ruin thanks to that shit.


----------



## Wormy (Dec 13, 2021)

Did a bunch of pills while in college. Damned if I can remember all of them except for a few muscle relaxants.


----------



## Hellspawn (Dec 13, 2021)

I'm too much of a wuss to do recreational drugs, so reading this thread is interesting to me. Furthest I've gone is some pills for anxiety.


----------



## Vingle (Dec 13, 2021)

Liber Pater said:


> Does anyone other than homosexuals use GHB anymore?


Don't know, got it from fags though. Never tried it again though. As I only take it if I get it for free.


----------



## IHateTheFrench (Dec 13, 2021)

I usually try to stay away from drugs / druggies. I smoke some devils lettuce from time to time and did some shrooms when i was in Amsterdam 7 years ago, but never since.
I can't really understand people who do harder drugs / hallucinogens.


Spamton said:


> apparently caffeine is a drug so you can consider me hooked on that unfortunately.


I feel you, im going through 1,5+ litres of coffee every day


----------



## troon patrol (Dec 13, 2021)

I used to smoke fentanyl, AMA related.


----------



## Caesare (Dec 13, 2021)

troon patrol said:


> I used to smoke fentanyl, AMA related.


I smoked opium one time. It was awesome.


----------



## Liber Pater (Dec 13, 2021)

Vingle said:


> As I only take it if I get it for free.


Lol. I would be wary of a fag trying to give me "free" GHB.


----------



## Spunt (Dec 14, 2021)

potatofarms said:


> i did fent quite a few times but as a first course before milk of amnesia and the cutting table. in those days of terrible pain those few moments of pleasure were amazing. the last operation i had (a year in hospital on max strength drip of diamorphine) the anesthetist had to give me 4 full shots of fent. hes giving me the first and saying count backwards from ten, but im not going to show weakness. second shot and im really feeling it but i put on my best 'yes officer? what seems to be the problem?' face and count backwards. then another, and hes getting nervous. i lasted about 3 seconds after the 4th shot and slept. woke up with a chunk of leg missing and a heap of pain. pity fent has a half life so short.


Fent is weird. I came round from abdominal surgery in so much pain that I don't even remember it properly, but it was enough to make me scream and thrash around the bed and for them to give me emergency Fent within seconds. It took about 10 minutes to kick in but after that I felt completely normal. Not high, not in pain, just normal like I could go for a walk or drive home. In fact I kept pestering the nurses to say I was fine and wanted to go home, but they were like "lol nope, you just wait till the Fent wears off" and about 5 hours later it did and I was screaming and thrashing again. Incredible stuff, but I didn't feel "high" like I would with morphine in similar circumstances. If they'd given me the Fent while I was still under I would have had no idea I was on it. But apparently Fent doesn't get you high if you're in pain because it goes for those receptors first, it's only if you're not in pain or if you take more than you need that it gets you euphoric.

Weed is great but it makes me incredibly thirsty and needing to piss every ten minutes, which is a shame as I'm an insomniac and it's great for making me sleepy, but sadly having to get up to piss 5 times an hour makes it hard to nod off.

Did shrooms twice. Not a fan. First time I took way too much, the walls started melting and I started crying about ex-girlfriends and dead relatives rather than meeting God as I had been promised. The second time I dropped into a suicidal state so bad that I had to be held down. Plus both times I got agonising stomach pain the entire time. Don't do shrooms alone.


----------



## PFM (Dec 14, 2021)

Caesare said:


> Meth doesn't do that to your teeth. Being an asshole who doesn't follow basic hygiene practices or go to the dentist for 30 years does that to your teeth. The meth = bad teeth comparison is false, used by law enforcement to demonize it. It just so happens that people who let their lives goto complete shit over their chronic drug abuse also happen to be the same crowd who isn't fond of oral hygiene.


Half true. Meth also dries the fuck out of your mouth and as it turns out saliva is pretty fucking important in protecting your teeth. But yeah most people brush their teeth in the morning/before bed, and it's easy to get off track when you sleep once every 3 days.


----------



## howsyaneck (Dec 14, 2021)

Used to do a lot of stuff in my late teens/early 20's, spent a fortune on research chems like 25-i's , alphamethyltryptamine, methoxetamine and the likes all ordered from the clear web back then. The only drug I still do regularly enough is ketamine, nothing else ever quite felt right after a couple bad experiences overdoing it on 25i's. I quit weed after my last bad trip as it started making me super uncomfortable, can't say I regret it as it's not exactly cheap where I live. Had some pretty sick 2cb in Ibiza back in 2011, absolutely wild experience where I could have swore my bed flew through the roof and I took off into the sky at one stage. On those holidays one of the guys had a clever idea of mixing a big bag of m1 (I believe it was methylone) into his bag of ketamine, and we would do that regularly off of a massive painting that we would pass around down at the pool. Never really was interested in coke though I've had my fair share when nothing else was doing the rounds. Also went through the little phase of extracting dmt from bark, growing shrooms and shit, but again, after a couple bad experiences with 25i I never could enjoy psychedelics much afterwards. All in all, lots of great memories with drugs over the years but I was definitely a bit stupid at times and still deal with the consequences of over doing it to this day from time to time. Every once in a while I like to lock myself away and melt into my floor on a couple of grams of ketamine but that's about it now, I don't usually do anything when I go out clubbing or even festivals really anymore.


----------



## potatofarms (Dec 21, 2021)

Spunt said:


> Fent is weird. I came round from abdominal surgery in so much pain that I don't even remember it properly, but it was enough to make me scream and thrash around the bed and for them to give me emergency Fent within seconds. It took about 10 minutes to kick in but after that I felt completely normal. Not high, not in pain, just normal like I could go for a walk or drive home. In fact I kept pestering the nurses to say I was fine and wanted to go home, but they were like "lol nope, you just wait till the Fent wears off" and about 5 hours later it did and I was screaming and thrashing again. Incredible stuff, but I didn't feel "high" like I would with morphine in similar circumstances. If they'd given me the Fent while I was still under I would have had no idea I was on it. But apparently Fent doesn't get you high if you're in pain because it goes for those receptors first, it's only if you're not in pain or if you take more than you need that it gets you euphoric.
> 
> Weed is great but it makes me incredibly thirsty and needing to piss every ten minutes, which is a shame as I'm an insomniac and it's great for making me sleepy, but sadly having to get up to piss 5 times an hour makes it hard to nod off.
> 
> Did shrooms twice. Not a fan. First time I took way too much, the walls started melting and I started crying about ex-girlfriends and dead relatives rather than meeting God as I had been promised. The second time I dropped into a suicidal state so bad that I had to be held down. Plus both times I got agonising stomach pain the entire time. Don't do shrooms alone.


might have been bad shrooms. best to grow your own from spores. look for elephant dung or pink buffalo strain.


----------



## Iamtheknifechampion (Dec 30, 2021)

Alcohol- helps with escaping the reality of my career.
Pot- makes me more relaxed and tired 
Mushrooms- had really bad trip, I won't touch them ever again.
But tbh I usually just drink because it dulls my depression and shit


----------



## Caesare (Jan 5, 2022)

potatofarms said:


> might have been bad shrooms. best to grow your own from spores. look for elephant dung or pink buffalo strain.


Yeah, that'a definitely not normal and would ruin the whole experience. It happened to me one time too though, out of about a hundred times.

I grow my own now but used to go pick them on a friend's family land because his father kept a few cows. Those were always good and every time I'd go, I would get hundreds of caps.

The one time I got bad stomach pain, I picked a few on someone's land I didn't know. I was driving down this street and saw a field that had some visibly growing. I came back that night, rolled under the barbwire, and picked some, and left without hanging around too long.

Idk why they did that. I tripped, but it wasn't enjoyable because of the stomach ache it gave me.

I've never gotten a stomach ache from home grown, and they're much more potent.


----------



## Filthyphil (Jan 5, 2022)

Blow is a great panty dropper. Can do anything you want to them


----------



## Caesare (Jan 5, 2022)

Filthyphil said:


> Blow is a great panty dropper. Can do anything you want to them


And once you finally get it up, have sex, and orgasm, you shoot like 7 feet. At least I do. It's pretty awesome. Meth does that as well, even more so.


----------



## Dr. Ricearoni (Jan 5, 2022)

lmao just don't do drugs it's easy


----------



## Manul Otocolobus (Jan 5, 2022)

Spamton said:


> I've been curious about LSD for awhile but idk if it's worth looking into just "trying it once", if that's even possible without risk of addiction.
> Anyways the only drugs i've done were... potentially nicotine in the form of a vape without knowing (i was told it was nicotine free), and sometimes i drink if that counts as a drug.
> apparently caffeine is a drug so you can consider me hooked on that unfortunately.


Many studies have been done over the decades. LSD has truly no addiction potential. Now, if you take enough, you can indeed fry your brain, that's true. But that's about it for risk.


----------



## dflatline (Jan 5, 2022)

Honeypot thread


----------



## SITHRAK! (Jan 5, 2022)

DiscoRodeo said:


> View attachment 2081482
> 
> No.


Those are preps for crowns on the uppers- most of the tooth enamel and dentine has been removed by the dentist, not 'meth mouth'.
Incidentally you can also see crowns on his lower molars and they appear to be very poor quality.


----------



## Manul Otocolobus (Jan 5, 2022)

For those of you that do illicit drugs, does what it is cut with ever concern you? I mean, it could be cut with anything.


----------



## DyingStarsForever (Jan 5, 2022)

I'm all for legalization/decriminlization of all psychoactive substances but I'd rather not deal with them myself.


----------



## Professor G. Raff (Jan 5, 2022)

I've never taken any kind of drug, I've never even drank alcohol. I don't see the point of consciousness altering on a personal level and the health and addiction dangers just make the concept that much more bitter. This take often leads people to think I am doing it for some religious reason or something but I am actually incredibly pro-drug. I'd go as far to say the outlawing of any kind of drug, even the most deadly and addictive, is authoritarianism focusing on micro-managing people's lives and preferences.

If I ever decide to try them my complete lack of tolerance will probably make it a very interesting and intense experience.


----------



## Dumbchan (Jan 5, 2022)

I much prefer weed but its not legal where I'm at and it makes me sad.

I drink occasionally.


----------



## Doctor Placebo (Jan 6, 2022)




----------



## B2_Spirit (Jan 6, 2022)

Did some gear once, gives you zits. I don't drink often, don't smoke and drink decaff because my favorite coffee started giving me eye twitches.
Smoked a lot of weed in college but figured there was something wrong with me because it wasn't having much effect.
Never much been into trying stuff as I always figured it either doesn't work on me or has some side effect that sucks more than the point of doing it. The only thing I will do if I get a chance is Salvia because I want to experience and conquer raw existential terror/weird shit.


----------



## Caesare (Jan 9, 2022)

Manul Otocolobus said:


> Now, if you take enough, you can indeed fry your brain, that's true. But that's about it for risk.


I'm not even so sure that's true. I've eaten 20 hits of acid at one time, and I'm as sharp as a somewhat sharp tack. I used to average between 6-10 hits of acid everytime I used to indulge. I'm no different now than before.



B2_Spirit said:


> The only thing I will do if I get a chance is Salvia because I want to experience and conquer raw existential terror/weird shit.


I tried that once. It just made me itchy and uncomfortable. Very, very mild visuals that didn't last long. Definitely not impressive visuals and the uncomfortable feeling of being all itchy made it so there was no way I could appreciate those mild visuals. Half the fun of acid and mushrooms is the physical feeling of wellbeing that comes with the visuals. 

Try that instead. Oh, and using meth or crack while on acid doesn't sound like it would be fun, but it's extremely fun. Highly recommended.


----------



## lurk_moar (Jan 9, 2022)

My employer lets us do caffeine. 

I was just drinking some awesome mocha latte Keurig pods made from Ghanian cocoa.


----------



## Realistic Elephant (Jan 9, 2022)

lurk_moar said:


> My employer lets us do caffeine.
> 
> I was just drinking some awesome mocha latte Keurig pods made from Ghanian cocoa.


But chocolate has very little caffeine in it...


----------



## CaseyTatumm (Jan 9, 2022)

howsyaneck said:


> Used to do a lot of stuff in my late teens/early 20's, spent a fortune on research chems like 25-i's , alphamethyltryptamine, methoxetamine and the likes all ordered from the clear web back then. The only drug I still do regularly enough is ketamine, nothing else ever quite felt right after a couple bad experiences overdoing it on 25i's. I quit weed after my last bad trip as it started making me super uncomfortable, can't say I regret it as it's not exactly cheap where I live. Had some pretty sick 2cb in Ibiza back in 2011, absolutely wild experience where I could have swore my bed flew through the roof and I took off into the sky at one stage. On those holidays one of the guys had a clever idea of mixing a big bag of m1 (I believe it was methylone) into his bag of ketamine, and we would do that regularly off of a massive painting that we would pass around down at the pool. Never really was interested in coke though I've had my fair share when nothing else was doing the rounds. Also went through the little phase of extracting dmt from bark, growing shrooms and shit, but again, after a couple bad experiences with 25i I never could enjoy psychedelics much afterwards. All in all, lots of great memories with drugs over the years but I was definitely a bit stupid at times and still deal with the consequences of over doing it to this day from time to time. Every once in a while I like to lock myself away and melt into my floor on a couple of grams of ketamine but that's about it now, I don't usually do anything when I go out clubbing or even festivals really anymore.


2cb is a pretty fun experience what I really  loved in my early 20s was 2ci. The visuals on that were fantastic and it was such a gentle comedown. There was a guy who sold both and he had his whole house set up to make your trip better. We would set up little nests, cuddle up together, listen to music and trip balls. I would always have have my own little cocoon where I’d eat tropical starbursts and write letters to my then long distance boyfriend who would in turn trip balls , read them and respond. Had some fun with mushrooms but maybe feel like they were never as delightful as 2ci. Haven’t done anything in years though, maybe when im older and retired I’ll get back into psychedelics.


----------



## Monkey Shoulder (Jan 10, 2022)

Manul Otocolobus said:


> For those of you that do illicit drugs, does what it is cut with ever concern you? I mean, it could be cut with anything.


Nah, not really. They make my brain release happy, and that's really all I worry about when I'm partaking.


----------



## Moist Nugget (Jan 10, 2022)

I've taken something called LSD a few times, but I am pretty sure it was an nbome. The way I can tell is how you take it. From what I know, with LSD, you just put the blotter paper on your tongue and you're set. You can swallow it, let it sit on your tongue, whatever, it will work. The drug I took was given with the instruction that you must hold it under your tongue or in your cheek until it completely dissolved (it was dropped inbetween two altoids).

I tripped it with a friend, and I told them how to take it, but they just swallowed it and chugged some water. I think it didn't really hit them and they were faking their trip.

But yeah, had some hella wild visuals. The popcorn ceiling was moving and changing and utterly fascinating to look at. I felt euphoric. I had witty insights about shit while shit talking with my fellow trippers. I thought about things that stuck with me. It was a rad experience every time. 12 hour trips. Drawing/doodling was amazing. You'd feel what you were drawing and you'd draw what you felt. I'm shitty at drawing normally but I could draw some wild shit while on nbomes. The come down was exhausting. Eyeballs felt like they had been overclocked and couldn't sleep even though I was super tired.

--

Shrooms-- Didn't think they were shit until I finally started doing larger doses. On good shrooms and 5g or more, I'd have visuals that were more than I had on the nbomes. More than the visual distortions, my imagination was amazing. I'd have crazy detailed, wholly original visuals going on whether my eyes were open or closed. Whole mind and body hallucinations. Lose complete control of myself. Revert to toddler stage. Feel like I was the moss on a rock on a seashore being battered by the waves of the ocean, clinging to life, dying, and then coming through another side and experiencing complete loss of self, yet feeling free and at peace. Losing that shitty self talk voice that normally pervades all conscious life, but still being myself. Seeing myself from the outside, and feeling empathy for myself. Also, another time, feeling like the curtains of reality had been peeled back and thinking I'd never be able to face normal life again, and I'd have to be put in an insane asylum but maybe I should just eat a bullet instead (but I was with a good friend and we felt the same way amd were able to talk things through and in the end feel better). Good insights that I'd remember and carry with me for days.

--

Weed. Used to be, I could smoke some good shit and just feel the weight of the world lift off me, just feel *good*. I'd have all these cool thoughts and be happy and talkative. Now, no matter how good the weed is, I just don't feel much. Maybe if I get really high I'll have a hard time driving, I'll feel like if I am not 100% paying attention I will crash my car and die, and I'll feel very anxious. Loading bowls or dabs and doing all the shit to take a hit feels like a chore. I've had some good THC vapes that were convenient, they make me feel pretty good, and horny, but not what I used to feel. Some weed just makes me tired and want to take a nap. Hardly feels worth the effort anymore. I don't bother much with it lately.

--

Alcohol -- slow suicide, ruins your mood slowly, gives you the worst attitude and sucks all the joy from living, makes you act like a total dick

edit: alcohol starts out OK, and if it remains an occasional thing, it's OK. If you're like me, you drink it way too much, too often, for too long. I don't get hangovers anymore. I can drink a fifth of whiskey and not have a hangover the next day. But if I drink for a week, and then I stop, I'll go through withdrawals and be sick as a dog for a week. Also, I tend to skip eating and just drink, which eventually comes to a point where I am sick and going through withdrawals even while I am still drinking. I also go through times where I am semi-in-withdrawal and still drinking. It's a hellish experience. I fall into it, swear off of it, never again, and then go right back into it when I feel better. I spend a lot of time trying to balance being sick vs drinking and feeling OK. This isn't some big confessional, just a warning. I wasn't always this way.


----------



## Caesare (Jan 24, 2022)

Manul Otocolobus said:


> For those of you that do illicit drugs, does what it is cut with ever concern you? I mean, it could be cut with anything.


It's definitely a concern when buying stuff like heroin. We would be worried that they cut it with too much filler and it wouldn't be as good.

You just have to find a good source and stick with him, as he typically won't stretch his product in a way that's obnoxious because he wants you to keep calling him and if he fucks up his dope, people will stop calling everyday and move on to another source.

And then he's gonna hear about it from everyone who buys from him, so it'd be a big headache.

Meth it isn't as much of a worry. Ice has a very specific look and it wouldn't be as easy to cut it (I think) because it looks so unique.

I don't take drugs btw, but I do hear some things about them once in awhile.


----------



## moonman1488 (Jan 24, 2022)

I started smoking crack a few years ago and hadn't had thought about sucking another man's cock for over 35 years. I tried to forget what happened when I was 17 and an old man made me suck him off in a public toilet. I couldn't stop wanting to do it again every time I smoked crack. In the end I couldn't resist the urge I went online and found out where the local cruising sites were. I wandered round for a while until I came across this old man sat on a bench rubbing the front of his trousers. I had just smoked a huge pipe and was feeling so horny I just got down in front of him and said I want to suck your cock. He didn't reply he just pulled his cock out and pushed my head down. I opened my mouth and started to suck his dirty old cock. After a few minutes I heard a noise behind me I turned round and saw a group of about five men looking at me. I tried to say something but the old man grabbed my head and said suck my cock cocksucker. I was scared but so turned on the thought that I was being watched sucking cock made me nearly cum in my pants. I felt a hand start to undo my trousers and slide them down. I didn't put up any resistance and soon felt a hand slowly start stroking my cock. God I was so horny when they all stood around me with their cocks out telling me that they are going to make me suck all their cocks. They told me to take my clothes off. I did what they said and went back to sucking the old man's cock. I heard a man say lets lube him up I want to fuck his tight little hole. I had never been fucked and I suddenly felt scared and wanted to go. I said I only like sucking cock I don't want to be fucked I'm sorry but I think I had better go now can I have my clothes back please. They all laughed and said you can have your clothes back after we have finished with you. I said no please I don't want to be fucked. Why don't you like it? I have never wanted to do it in case it hurts. I think that was the wrong thing to say because they said it's our lucky night guys he's a virgin. I tried to get up but they grabbed hold of me and said your going nowhere. I said please let me go. If you want these clothes back you'll have to earn them. I started shaking I felt sick at what they were going to do to me. The man holding my clothes said now what have we got here a crack pipe and some rock. So you are a crackhead are you? I said I've only smoked it a couple of times I'm not really a crackhead. Well maybe your a crackwhore then let's find out shall we. He put a huge lump of crack on my pipe and handed it to me saying let's see if you will suck cock for rock. I had realised that this was going to happen and thought it might help if I was high so I took a huge lung full of crack and held it in for as long as I could. I had never had such a huge smoke like that before and oh my god it made me feel so dirty I wanted them to use me like a slut. I took the old man's cock in my mouth and spread my bum cheeks apart and mumbled fuck me. I felt lube being rubbed all over my hole and a finger slip inside and slowly slide in and out then another then another until I was being fucked with four fingers. I was starting to enjoy it and then he took his fingers out and I felt something much bigger push against my hole. Oh god I am about to get fucked and I want it what is happening to me. He pushed his cock against my virgin hole and it wouldn't go in. So I reached round and pulled my cheeks apart as wide as I could and took the old man's cock out my mouth and said fuck me with your big cock give it to me fuck me. He said hold on to him guys this is going to hurt him. They held me tight and he pushed hard until I felt like I was being torn in two the pain was too much I passed out for a while. When I came round I could feel a strange sensation building up inside me . Oh god I'm being fucked and I like it I started to push back telling him to fuck me like a slut. They all started laughing and saying I think he likes being fucked look he's just cum and he's still hard. I realised that they were right I had cum without any other stimulation apart from being fucked oh god what is happening to me I asked them. Lol we are going to turn you into our little bitch and make you wish you were born a woman. I heard the man fucking me tell me that he was going to cum. The others said don't cum in him we don't want sloppy seconds. He pulled out and shot all over the floor and said  he's a good fuck. I looked round and said thank you and I saw his cock still dripping cum. I said let me clean that lovely big cock I can't let you go home all messy can I. He stood beside me and stuck his big cock covered in cum in my mouth and I sucked him dry. I said who's next and wiggled my arse. I went back to sucking the old man's cock and soon felt a cock easily slide inside me and start to fuck me. The old man started to moan and soon I felt him shoot wave after wave of hot cum down my throat I had never seen so much cum I couldn't swallow quick enough it was leaking out my mouth and making a huge puddle on the concrete in front of the bench. He pulled it out and he shot the rest of his cum all over my face I was covered in it. I felt like such a dirty little slut when he rubbed his cock across my lips and said you want to clean me up you filthy cocksucker? I enjoyed being called a cocksucker and said yes please sir thank you. I licked and sucked his cock dry then his big hairy old balls and thanked him. He got up and said see you again have fun guys bye. He walked away and I saw his cum on the floor so I bent down and started licking it up. I heard a man say you want more cum do you? Yes please. I soon had three of them standing around me rubbing their cocks and I opened my mouth and said mmm I love sucking cock. Well you are going to enjoy yourself tonight look behind you. I turned round and saw that there was a few more men watching me.I sucked all three of them in turn until they said open your mouth slut and they started playing with themselves until they all shot their hot salty man juice in my mouth. I was there on all fours being fucked with cum all over my face and my mouth full. I swallowed and licked my lips then sucked them all clean and said thank you who's next. I soon had six or seven men stood around me pulling their cocks out. I saw this guy pull out the biggest cock I've ever seen it was huge. I couldn't take my eyes off it and he noticed. You want to suck my cock cocksucker? I just nodded and said god it's big. He put it against my lips and I tried to open wide enough but it was too big I couldn't get it in my mouth. He said what's wrong? I said it's too big I can't get it in my mouth. Well I am going to have to use one of your other holes then. The man behind me said I'm about to cum let's swap places.  
More later


----------



## theshitposter (Jan 24, 2022)

@Penis Drager you can't dismiss pot with that generalization. there are different strains with 180degrees effects. i've taken the one that makes you have nightmares. another one was which overclocks your brain into overthinking. i couldn't finish a simple who dunnit movie without freaking out

alcohol - nuff said

xanax - it will give you an unparalleled state of bliss and "don't give a fuck" cocky attitude. the high is super mellow and you'll not feel an weird hangover. BUT THEN THE NEXT DAY, your body will beg for that experience again. it will revolt, blackmail you, manipulate you to have another pill. super addictive shit kids. stay away

dxm - one of the weirdest shit i consumed. will fuck with your sense of time & space. you'll appreciate slowed down reverb songs for some reason.

i forgot the name the particular opiod painkiller. it makes you as numb as a stone. but in a fun way. 

i want to try cocaine but i fear it might fry my dopamine receptors. fuck shrooms & lsd, no interest in them.


----------



## Caesare (Jan 24, 2022)

theshitposter said:


> i forgot the name the particular opiod painkiller. it makes to numb as stone. fun way


Percocet? Or oxycontin perhaps? Both are the same thing (oxycodone) but Percocet is a name brand that also contains acetaminophen because that makes it more potent and effective at reducing pain. They are both very strong especially if you're not a person who abuses pain medicine. Idk if they make you numb like stone but maybe if you're one of those people like I said who rarely abuse pain medicines. Perhaps it does make you numb like a big stone, in that particular case. 

There's another really strong, name brand pain pill called "Opana", (Oxymorphone) that come in 15mg, 30mg, 40mg, 50mg, and 60mg. Usually reserved for cancer patients and people on that equivalent level of pain. They are really, really, really good, but to get the desired effect you have to IV them. Eating them normally like you're supposed to is pretty underwhelming for a fiend, so most everyone who abuses it injects them. 

It's so commonly abused that they started making them tamper proof quite some time ago. All of them are besides the 15mg (IIRC), unusually making their illicit value the same as the 30mg pills despite being half the strength.

 Junkers, being the resourceful people they are when it comes to stuff like this, figured out how to get around the tamper proof by sucking off the slight coating till they turn white, heating the oven to 300 degrees, and cooking them down for about 5 minutes in the oven before adding water and cooking them in the spoon with a cigarette lighter. Before doing all that, they're very rubbery for a pill, it's a very effective way of keeping all the junkers from easily injecting them or snorting them even.

It really was kind of a brilliant way to make them tamper proof. But ppl really seem to enjoy these things and they found a way to get around it.


----------



## theshitposter (Jan 24, 2022)

Caesare said:


> Percocet? Or oxycontin perhaps? Both are the same thing (oxycodone) but Percocet is a name brand that also contains acetaminophen because that makes it more potent and effective at reducing pain. They are both very strong especially if you're not a person who abuses pain medicine. Idk if they make you numb like stone but maybe if you're one of those people like I said who rarely abuse pain medicines. Perhaps it does make you numb like a big stone, in that particular case.
> 
> There's another really strong, name brand pain pill called "Opana", (Oxymorphone) that come in 15mg, 30mg, 40mg, 50mg, and 60mg. Usually reserved for cancer patients and people on that equivalent level of pain. They are really, really, really good, but to get the desired effect you have to IV them. Eating them normally like you're supposed to is pretty underwhelming for a fiend, so most everyone who abuses it injects them.
> 
> ...


it was either oxycodone or methadone. oral tablets


----------



## Caesare (Jan 24, 2022)

theshitposter said:


> it was either oxycodone or methadone. oral tablets


You remember what they looked like? Sounds like methadone though, now that you mention it. 

It's very strong and it kind of sneaks up on you because it takes about an hour or so to kick in, and it does give you a heavy feeling. 

It'll sometimes put you in a limbo-like state where you'll sit there feeling nice, drifting in and out of sleep.


----------



## Humbert Humbert (Jan 25, 2022)

Does copium count?


----------



## potatofarms (Jan 31, 2022)

Filthyphil said:


> Blow is a great panty dropper. Can do anything you want to them


ketamine allows removal of undergarments also. 
meth does it fast and voluntary


----------



## potatofarms (Jan 31, 2022)

Manul Otocolobus said:


> For those of you that do illicit drugs, does what it is cut with ever concern you? I mean, it could be cut with anything.


yes. it is always better to produce your own be it gardening or simple chemistry. also a fun hobby.


----------



## Hypothermia (Feb 6, 2022)

I mixed ether with juice and drank, did this a few times.


----------



## Cats (Feb 6, 2022)

i smoke jenkem every day


----------



## Pocket Dragoon (Feb 7, 2022)

Hypothermia said:


> I mixed ether with juice and drank, did this a few times.


Back in the 19th century, while everyone else was taking patent opium & cocaine-infused patent medicines, the micks were getting lit on ether.   

The Irish Ether Craze


> "Sturdy Irish lads and beautiful Irish lasses, brimful of Hibernian wit, are slaves to ether drunkenness. The mother may be seen with her daughters and maybe a neighboring Irishwoman or two at a friendly ether "bee." The habit has become so general that small shopkeepers treat the children who have been sent to purchase some article, with a small dose of ether, and schoolmasters have detected ether on the breaths of children from 10 to 14 (or even younger) on their arrival at school."
> ...
> Dr. Ernest Hart wrote that "the immediate effects of drinking ether are similar to those produced by alcohol, but everything takes place more rapidly; the stages of excitement, mental confusion, loss of muscular control, and loss of consciousness follow each other so quickly that they cannot be clearly separated."


The habit was shared with slavs, which makes me wonder....


----------



## Hypothermia (Feb 7, 2022)

Pocket Dragoon said:


> Back in the 19th century, while everyone else was taking patent opium & cocaine-infused patent medicines, the micks were getting lit on ether.
> 
> The Irish Ether Craze
> 
> The habit was shared with slavs, which makes me wonder....


Women also drank ether because alcohol was "too harsh" for them. But ether is harsher than alcohol.
I never passed out from ether somehow, either inhalation or drinking. I don't do it anymore, it was not a "habit" at all.


----------



## Secret Messages (Feb 7, 2022)

I smoke weed occasionally because it’s legal with my medical card, and probably better for me than drinking. I’d like to try psychedelics but my crowd is pretty straight edge and I’m too much of a pussy to order off the deep web.


----------



## Narcotics (Feb 7, 2022)

No because druggies are sad and pathetic.


----------



## Cellofayne (Feb 7, 2022)

Having kids really put the kabosh on that fun for me. Maybe once or twice a year i'll do some mdma, shrooms or coke.
Depends on the setting.


----------



## Fish Fudge (Feb 7, 2022)

Don't do drugs. Genuinely surprised I'm still alive, sober, successful and in great health 10 years after some of what I was up to.


----------



## Duke Nukem (Feb 8, 2022)

B2_Spirit said:


> Did some gear once, gives you zits. I don't drink often, don't smoke and drink decaff because my favorite coffee started giving me eye twitches.
> Smoked a lot of weed in college but figured there was something wrong with me because it wasn't having much effect.
> Never much been into trying stuff as I always figured it either doesn't work on me or has some side effect that sucks more than the point of doing it. The only thing I will do if I get a chance is Salvia because I want to experience and conquer raw existential terror/weird shit.


Has anyone ever heard of or done Datura or Jimsonweed here? It's supposedly one of the scariest plants you can ingest. You'd definitely get the raw existential terror and the plant itself can be quite toxic when consumed.

I never really got into drugs, I've tried a few but never really got into it. I'll drink a beer or two from time to time but I don't have friends who drink or do drugs nowadays. I just don't hang out with those types of people.


----------



## Neurotypical Mantis (Sep 29, 2022)

my friend got me some cbd gummies since i'm waiting on my first appt with my new therapist to get a prescription renewal of my propranolol (i wanted oil but the only store that was open at 8 am didn't have any) and god that aftertaste is rough. he told me you get used to it and i think i am though. another friend said it's good to wash it down with something which is also true.
i've wanted to try cbd for a while now and never plan on putting anything in my lungs besides air. i tried one gummy and i think after a while i kind of did feel more 'at peace' with myself and less general anxiety. i took a very light nap and ate but now i'm all shaky and shit. don't know if it's related.


----------



## Weed Eater (Sep 29, 2022)

Weed is cool because for me in the very least, it makes me feel good. Alcohol tastes icky and mushrooms make me feel anxious to a certain degree.

What the fuck is up with the meth heads in this thread though. "Lul meth isn't THAT BAD bro trust me."


----------



## Claude Sigma (Nov 24, 2022)

I've never tried DXM before because I've always dabbed in the big boy drugs (amphetamines and cathinones, tryptamines and lysergamides, you see the type), but it turns out that where I currently live I get access to unlimited legal pharma pure DXM, so why not.

Any opinion or advice on DXM? I always heard that it was a teenager drug for those that don't dare to try "real drugs", how disappointed will I actually be?
Also I never did dissociatives, never really saw the appeal, always was a stim and psych type of guy, but we'll see.


----------



## Claude Sigma (Nov 24, 2022)

Manul Otocolobus said:


> For those of you that do illicit drugs, does what it is cut with ever concern you? I mean, it could be cut with anything.


Thankfully this isn't the 90's anymore. Getting poisoned by something you buy only happens if you let it happen nowadays.

Reagent test kits are cheap and legal (almost everywhere), it takes 2 minutes tops to take a minuscule sample of the drug you bought and chemically test it to see what psychoactive chemicals are in it.
If you're in the US and are afraid of being preyed upon by the Chinese releasing unlimited amount of fent in your land through Mexican drug cartels, you just have to buy fentanyl strips to see if anything you bought tests positive.

That being said, if you have a three digit IQ you most likely get your drugs from a darknet market where the chance of getting scammed or poisoned is very low if you know what you're doing. It's like eBay, if you stick to the biggest markets and the biggest sellers with tons of organic reviews, you'll get what you pay for, their reputation is all they have after all. Same with RC shops.
But human errors do happen, we've had a case of proper pharma RC shops that made a labelling error on powders and people died because they ingested the wrong chemical. For that reason, just reagent test your shit. No excuse not to do it.


----------



## Troon_Patrol (Nov 24, 2022)

Claude Sigma said:


> Thankfully this isn't the 90's anymore. Getting poisoned by something you buy only happens if you let it happen nowadays.


I don't know where you been the last 5-10 years but they're lacing almost everything from coke to xanax with fentanyl and people *are* being poisoned left and right.


----------



## Claude Sigma (Nov 24, 2022)

Troon_Patrol said:


> I don't know where you been the last 5-10 years but they're lacing almost everything from coke to xanax with fentanyl and people *are* being poisoned left and right.


Yes, like I said, if you get poisoned, it's because you let it happened.
I understand the self-destructive will of living dangerously, not caring, and not checking your drugs before ingesting them, but fent strips to check if there is fent in any product are very cheap and available everywhere in the US, and so are reagent test kits.

Everyone knows now that there is fent everywhere in the US, that your "pressed addies" are fake, that your "pressed xanax" are fake. If you don't check your stuff, then you take a wilful risk.

It's like having sex with a prostitute without a condom. You know the risks, you could easily mitigate them, you just dont.


----------



## Troon_Patrol (Nov 24, 2022)

Claude Sigma said:


> Yes, like I said, if you get poisoned, it's because you let it happened.
> I understand the self-destructive will of living dangerously, not caring, and not checking your drugs before ingesting them, but fent strips to check if there is fent in any product are very cheap and available everywhere in the US, and so are reagent test kits.
> 
> Everyone knows now that there is fent everywhere in the US, that your "pressed addies" are fake, that your "pressed xanax" are fake. If you don't check your stuff, then you take a wilful risk.
> ...


I've literally never met anyone who actually tested their stuff before ingesting. I'll just leave these pics here as a PSA.


----------



## draggs (Nov 24, 2022)

Troon_Patrol said:


> I've literally never met anyone who actually tested their stuff before ingesting. I'll just leave these pics here as a PSA.


I used to buy the test kits to take to festivals to make sure I was putting real LSD and MDMA in me


----------



## Gravityqueen4life (Nov 24, 2022)

i was in a bad spot last year and a friend convinced me to try out ecstasy. i have done drugs before but that shit hit me hard. felt like i was on weed but instead of relaxing me, it just made me hyper. the funny part is his the drug "expert" but he ended up vomiting all night beacuse he did not eat anything before hand. i was high for two days straight and the after effect was weird. felt like i had all emotions sucked out of me and felt like a zombie for awhile.


----------



## Claude Sigma (Nov 24, 2022)

Gravityqueen4life said:


> ecstasy [...] instead of relaxing me, it just made me hyper [...] vomiting all night beacuse he did not eat anything before hand [...] i was high for two days straight



Congrats, you did regular methamphetamine.
I assure you that was not MDMA. The content of MDMA is gone from the bloodstream (and the brain) within 8 hours, usually 6.


----------



## Gravityqueen4life (Nov 24, 2022)

Claude Sigma said:


> Congrats, you did regular methamphetamine.
> I assure you that was not MDMA. The content of MDMA is gone from the bloodstream (and the brain) within 8 hours, usually 6.


we did meth? really? we took pills.


----------



## Uberpenguin (Nov 24, 2022)

Gravityqueen4life said:


> we did meth? really? we took pills.


Yes, meth can be administered by swallowing it, smoking it, injecting it, stick it up one's ass, it absorbs pretty readily through just about any route.

So sounds like someone was selling meth pressed into pills sold as ecstacy. I'm aware that that's not real uncommon. Also drugs are bad.


----------



## Claude Sigma (Nov 24, 2022)

Gravityqueen4life said:


> we did meth? really? we took pills.


Absolutely. When you say pill, I don't know if you mean capsule or pressed powder, but it doesn't matter.
Meth, like all amphetamines, can be made into a powder. If you also put filler in it, you can press it and make it into a normal pressed pill that looks exactly like any "ecstasy" pill. If you put it in a capsule, you have a meth capsule.

Meth can absolutely be taken orally, I argue that it's the best Route of Administration. It's not the most well known; junkies prefer the smoking/injecting RoA because it hits way harder and way faster, it's also a lot, lot more addictive and therefore unwise to do.

Oral meth is notorious for its very long duration. If it's your first time(s), don't be surprised if it's longer than a day before your body totally gets rid of it, and I'm not even mentioning the aftermath.






						DrugsData.org: Test Results
					

DrugsData.org lab analysis and drug checking results




					www.drugsdata.org
				



Look at all those pills sold as "MDMA / ecstasy / amphetamine / adderall" and that are just pure regular methamphetamine.


----------



## high and tired (Nov 24, 2022)

People should try MDMA at least once in their lives. You’ll feel like shit the next day and might throw up after peaking, but it’s worth it. The love and appreciation you experience does feel “synthetic,” but for the time being it’s wonderful. Definitely a drug you shouldn’t abuse. Test your pills before taking them.

Weed gets old after awhile; those oil cartridges will spike up your tolerance. Probably better to stick with flower instead.

Those diagnosed with bipolar should avoid recreational drugs unless you want to throw yourself head first into mania and destroy your life.

Zofran is one of my closest frens


----------



## Michael_Jordan_Peterson (Nov 25, 2022)

Zane Whelan said:


> Has anyone ever heard of or done Datura or Jimsonweed here? It's supposedly one of the scariest plants you can ingest. You'd definitely get the raw existential terror and the plant itself can be quite toxic when consumed.
> 
> I never really got into drugs, I've tried a few but never really got into it. I'll drink a beer or two from time to time but I don't have friends who drink or do drugs nowadays. I just don't hang out with those types of people.


Datura is supposed to be like a living nightmare if you search for random people's YouTube videos. It is not a psychedelic it is a deliriant however and supposed to be incredibly unpleasant. From what I've seen on the videos regarding shrooms people will exaggerate or embellish their experiences so I wouldn't be surprised if they do the same with datura. 

I started taking shrooms cause I was in a bit of a rut in life and thought it would be an experience, something to conquer, an initiation into manhood, something spiritual, whatever the fuck. The first trip was honestly pretty cool but I think I ended up taking about 5 more trips after that over the course of a year. Haven't done drugs at all in a couple years (did some other stuff too) and looking back glad I'm over it all. Once you're on the outside looking back in it's really obvious the drugs were the problem and how abnormal a lot of what comes along with even something like shrooms can be. Also the trips only really got weaker and less 'healthy' feeling as time went on even with adequately spacing them out.

I'll say the one upside to shrooms vs other drugs is after the effect ends you actually feel better. The trip itself is an intense experience but there is a calming sober afterglow especially the day after that can sometimes last up to a week or more.


----------



## Cellofayne (Nov 25, 2022)

I don't know about in the U.S but here in Canada you can just order LSD online and have it delivered to your house in 2 days and it's legit.


----------



## skjora (Nov 25, 2022)

Alcohol for me. When I'm drunk I fall in love with the world, become chatty and charming, then peace out 5-8 beers in (around 1:30 AM if I start late) and go sleep like a baby. Never gotten sad, angry or otherwise negatively emotional, but there's addictive tendencies in the family so I'm quite careful about not drinking during weekdays. Exceptions for like birthday parties and rare mid-week get-togethers with colleagues.

First few beers on a Friday afternoon after a week working in the sun are particularly euphoric. All tiredness and obligations and muscle soreness just pour off me, replaced with relaxed energy and comfort.


----------



## Caesare (Nov 25, 2022)

Gravityqueen4life said:


> we did meth? really? we took pills.


What do you think Adderall is? But yeah, eating it is a perfectly acceptable way to do crystal meth. In fact, some say it's the logical progression after snorting, then smoking it. It's the last step a lot of people take before injecting it.

But I agree with what the others said to you. You didn't have ecstasy, you had methamphetamine. Ecstasy doesn't really make you hyper. You'll be very awake, and some people really might like to move on it (people dancing at raves, but they're usually on speed(meth) too.)

It's more like a 5-7 hour, full body orgasm where everything you do during that time feels great. Breathing in and out feels great, Smoking a cigarette, getting a massage... etc etc.

You'll find yourself getting a big smile on your face without even realizing it.

And you certainly wouldn't be high for two days, unless you kept taking more that entire time.

Your friend throwing up though, that is a common side effect of some really good X. Though it also could happen with some really trash X too, and the nastiness that it's cut with could make you vomit.

But that also could happen with speed, so it fits in your friend's particular situation.


Weed Eater said:


> What the fuck is up with the meth heads in this thread though. "Lul meth isn't THAT BAD bro trust me."


It's no better or worse than any other hard drug. It's silly to think one hard drug is somehow more appropriate or less troubling than another.

It's like those people who have no problem doing powder cocaine but are all, "Rock!? Heck no! Get that outta here!" 

It's the same goddammit thing lol.


----------



## Gravityqueen4life (Nov 25, 2022)

another thing we did was hail helium. you feel funny for a minute and than your normal again. its such a trash drug in of itself but pretty fun if you have booze around. cant believe people breath in so much it, it gives them brain damage.


----------



## Ughubughughughughughghlug (Nov 26, 2022)

I liked to sniff heavily of the hand sanitizer when I was a lad.


----------



## Not a bee (Nov 26, 2022)

My ex forced me to do Xanax and I didn't feel high at all. I was just tired as shit.


----------



## ChaosReignsOnSomeSaturday (Nov 26, 2022)

I've had my experiences in HS with Weed and Coke. Didn't care for weed tbh, it seemed like such a cry baby drug. "Oh you have to hold the pipe a certain way and hold this while inhaling but don't hold it all the way." Coke was much more straight forward.
Probably spent most of my Sophomore and Junior year on it. But I got bored quick so I kicked it over a weekend. Plus tbh it was starting to fuck with my sinuses.
I've got a healthy relationship with alcohol and have since I was 16. I drink with people, but never alone.

I've been interested in trying out hallucinogenics like LSD, DMT, and Mushrooms for awhile but never have known anymore who was into em.

I'm in favor of decriminalization of drugs but not the legalization of them.


----------



## God's drunkest driver (Nov 26, 2022)

Lean kicks ass. I am not a fan of stimulants, I am enough of a pain in the ass as it is. I support the legalization of hallucinogens after a few experiences with them in my youth.


----------



## Cellofayne (Nov 29, 2022)

ChaosReignsOnSomeSaturday said:


> I've been interested in trying out hallucinogenics like LSD, DMT, and Mushrooms for awhile but never have known anymore who was into em.


Out of the three, mushrooms aren't bad on your own . Just take a gram, It's fun just tripping by yourself for a few hours and doing nothing but listening to music or staring at your TV's screen saver lol


----------



## ChaosReignsOnSomeSaturday (Nov 29, 2022)

R


Cellofayne said:


> Out of the three, mushrooms aren't bad on your own . Just take a gram, It's fun just tripping by yourself for a few hours and doing nothing but listening to music or staring at your TV's screen saver lol


Really want to do the cliche of listening to Prog Rock while on shrooms. See if Doc Venture was right.


----------

